#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Конвертеры кодировок санскрита

## Gasyoun

https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=...ri/0szT6uMr8l4
особенно dev-macro.rar - работает исправно не первый год в текстовом редакторе EmEditor.
Для ворда есть самописная программа, небольшая утилита для тех же целей.

----------

